# Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2016)

*Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers​*
Weil er für ein Foto am nächsten Tag einen Waller mit 65 Kilo und 214 cm Länge angeleint hatte und dies veröffentlicht, wurde ein Angler von PETA angezeigt. 

Das Verfahren wurde nun eingestellt, gegen eine Auflage von 300 Euro, weil die Justiz das anleinen auch als Tierquälerei gesehen hat, aber scheinbar eben nicht so gravierend, dass es deswegen zu einer Verhandlung kommen musste.

http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...tet-Rekord-Angler-300-Euro-artikel9431103.php

Auch hier bezeichnen die Kollegen der Printpresse die spendensammelnden Tierrechtler von PETA wieder als Tierschützer, haben also nicht aufgepasst oder werten die Tierrechtler von PETA bewusst auf..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch hier bezeichnen die Kollegen der Printpresse die spendensammelnden Tierrechtler von PETA wieder als Tierschützer, haben also nicht aufgepasst oder werten die Tierrechtler von PETA bewusst auf..



Den Unterschied zwischen Tierrecht und Tierschutz macht in der Praxis kaum jemand.

 Auch die Zeitung mit den 4 Buchstaben hat PETA vor 2 Jahren als Tierschützer gefeiert:
http://www.bild.de/ratgeber/2014/ti...erteste-einsaetze-kampagne-36743660.bild.html


----------



## jkc (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Moin, einerseits denke ich günstig davon gekommen, andererseits ist kürzlich ein Verfahren in meinem Umfeld gegen die gleiche Summe eingestellt worden, bei dem der Verursacher mit dem Auto nem Fahrradfahrer die Vorfahrt genommen und umgebügelt hat, inklusive Schlüsselbeinbruch, 6Wochen Krankschreibung und allem was dazu gehört. Irgendwie passt da für mich die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



jkc schrieb:


> Irgendwie passt da für mich die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht.


Richtig,
weil Äpfel und Birnen nie in Relation gehören.

Da ist der gute Herr noch einmal glimpflich davon gekommen. Lehrgeld fürs nächste Mal, damit man aufpasst, was man anschließend sagt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Interessant in dem Zusammenhang, wie dann andere Verstösse bestraft werden (können), z. B. reines zurücksetzen ohne anleinen, angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht, Setzkescher etc., was dann ja immer geringer ausfallen MÜSSTE, als hier beim zusätzlichen, vorsätzlichen anleinen (sofern man der Justiz hier zustimmt, dass das Tierquälerei wäre)...

MÜSSTE deswegen, weil man vor Gericht und auf hoher See in Gottes Hand ist und sich da nicht immer auf Logik verlassen kann...


----------



## captn-ahab (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Das kenne ich aus dem beruflichen Bereich:
Fingierter Einbruch mit anschließendem Versicherurngsbetrug im hohen Maaß...= Sozialstunden...


----------



## GeorgeB (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Der Bursche hat etwas getan, was man heute nicht mehr macht. Einstellung gegen Geldbuße, Ermahnung, Verhaltensänderung. Thema erledigt. Es gibt auch heute noch Nutztiere, die verbringen ihr ganzes Leben angeleint. Und selbst Biologen leinen Wildtiere über verschieden lange Zeiträume an, um sie zu "vermessen". Und wer älter ist als 50, hat viele Stunden seiner Kindheit angeleint im Laufstall verbracht. 

Aus dem Artikel:



> Die Tierschützer von Peta _hatten_ Oliver B. im Juli 2015 wegen vermeintlicher Tierquälerei* angezeigt gehabt.*



Würde mein durchgeknallter Deutschlehrer von anno Schnuffmich noch leben, wäre die geforderte Strafe für dieses grammatikalische Vergehen um Längen höher. |supergri


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Oh, da hat die Presse wohl mal wieder ordentlich recherchiert|uhoh:

mit einem speziellen Anglergriff tief ins Maul gefasst, |bigeyes

 ja, so ein Monster ist halt nur zu bändigen, wenn man ihn direkt bei der Eingeweide packt. #q


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Naja, wenn ich mir das so durchlese


> Dieser hatte Anfang Juli einen kolossalen 65-Kilo-Wels mit einem speziellen Anglergriff tief ins Maul gefasst, ihn nach langem Kampf aus der Elbe gezogen, und den 214-Zentimeter-Fisch mit einer Schnur am Maul fixiert.


, dann klingt das für mich, als hätte er den Fisch ganz ohne Angel direkt mit der Hand gefangen. Respekt!


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Jede Welle wird so groß, wie man sie mit den eigenen Bildern und Berichten werden lässt.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Da ist er noch glimpflich davon gekommen, für mich ist das Anleinen von Wallern eine absolute Unsitte - Tierquälerei um sich mit einem Erinnerungsfoto Jahre danach noch einen runter zu holen.... Oh, Moment... wahrscheinlich schaut man sich das Foto nach einem Monat schon nicht mehr an.

Schade nur, dass die Anzeige von Petra kam und nicht von Anderen. Solche Angler schaden nur unserem Ansehen und liefern den Angel-Gegnern Argumente für weitere Restriktionen.

Fisch raus, schnelles Foto, Fisch rein - damit habe ich kein Problem. Anleinen von Wildtieren nur um sein Ego daran aufzupimmeln - nein danke.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Da ist er noch glimpflich davon gekommen, für mich ist das Anleinen von Wallern eine absolute Unsitte - Tierquälerei um sich mit einem Erinnerungsfoto Jahre danach noch einen runter zu holen.... Oh, Moment... wahrscheinlich schaut man sich das Foto nach einem Monat schon nicht mehr an.
> 
> Schade nur, dass die Anzeige von Petra kam und nicht von Anderen. Solche Angler schaden nur unserem Ansehen und liefern den Angel-Gegnern Argumente für weitere Restriktionen.
> 
> Fisch raus, schnelles Foto, Fisch rein - damit habe ich kein Problem. Anleinen von Wildtieren nur um sein Ego daran aufzupimmeln - nein danke.



Noch nie nen Foto vom Fisch gemacht?

Schaden fügen nur unsere kompetenten Angelverbände uns zu. Nicht solche Einzelfälle.


----------



## Relgna (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Das man das überhaupt komentieren muss#c, alles was danach darüber geschrieben wird ist überflüssig und schadet den Angler, da es da nichts gibt was diese Aktion rechtfertigt.


----------



## boot (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Da ist er noch glimpflich davon gekommen, für mich ist das Anleinen von Wallern eine absolute Unsitte - Tierquälerei um sich mit einem Erinnerungsfoto Jahre danach noch einen runter zu holen.... Oh, Moment... wahrscheinlich schaut man sich das Foto nach einem Monat schon nicht mehr an.
> 
> Schade nur, dass die Anzeige von Petra kam und nicht von Anderen. Solche Angler schaden nur unserem Ansehen und liefern den Angel-Gegnern Argumente für weitere Restriktionen.
> 
> Fisch raus, schnelles Foto, Fisch rein - damit habe ich kein Problem. Anleinen von Wildtieren nur um sein Ego daran aufzupimmeln - nein danke.



*So sehe ich es auch:m*


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Relgna schrieb:


> Das man das überhaupt komentieren muss#c, alles was danach darüber geschrieben wird ist überflüssig und schadet den Angler, da es da nichts gibt was diese Aktion rechtfertigt.




Naja....wollte nur wissen ob der Kollege sich auch bei seinen Fotos einen runter holt.  
(Finde seine Wortwahl ein wenig unter aller sau.)

In den Kreisen der Waller Angler ist das Anleinen  nicht unüblich.
Auch wenn ich nicht von dem sein handeln begeistert bin werde ich mich hüten den Moralapostel zu spielen.

kein Angler ist 100% Rechtskonform.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Noch nie nen Foto vom Fisch gemacht?
> 
> Schaden fügen nur unsere kompetenten Angelverbände uns zu. Nicht solche Einzelfälle.



Kannst du lesen? Dann lies mal was ich geschrieben habe. Moment, ich helfe dir...

"Fisch raus, schnelles Foto, Fisch rein - damit habe ich kein Problem"

Solche Einzelfälle schaden sehr wohl, da sie in der Öffentlichkeit ein verzerrtes Bild darstellen und den Angelgegnern Argumente liefern und bei der Normalbevölkerung ein Bild des Tierquälers entsteht, mit dem der Großteil der Angler nichts zu tun hat. Sie müssen dann unter den Maßnahmen nach solchen Einzelfällen leiden.

Beispiel? Angelverbote an den Ruhrpott-Schleusen. Warum? Weil ein paar "Einzelfälle" sich wie die letzten Ferkel benommen haben. Und es gibt noch mehr solche Beispiele.

Die Verbände sind wiederum ein ganz anderes Thema. Hier geht es um einen Imageschaden durch Einzelfälle, die für ihr Ego Grenzen überschreiten und damit ein schlechtes Licht auf viele Unbeteiligte werfen.

PS: Für meine Wortwahl möchte ich um Entschuldigung bitten, manchmal passiert es mir auch, dass ich emotional schreibe, wenn ich stinkig bin. Und solche Leute machen mich stinkig, weil sie letztendlich die Räder von Petra, Nabu & co fleissig am Rollen halten


----------



## boot (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Noch nie nen Foto vom Fisch gemacht?
> 
> Schaden fügen nur unsere kompetenten Angelverbände uns zu. Nicht solche Einzelfälle.




Ein Foto vom Fisch gemacht ja, aber das ist  was anderes als anleinen.|kopfkrat

Und wenn ich ein Foto mache ist es keine Tierquälerei, wenn es richtig gemacht wird.#c

lg


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Es ist Tierquälerei weil Du den Fisch länger als nötig aus seinen Lebensraum hälst.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Kannst du lesen? Dann lies mal was ich geschrieben habe. Moment, ich helfe dir...
> 
> "Fisch raus, schnelles Foto, Fisch rein - damit habe ich kein Problem"
> 
> ...



ich bin sehr gut im Lesen. Sogar im Denken.

Ich zitiere Dich mal:"Tierquälerei um sich mit einem Erinnerungsfoto Jahre danach noch einen runter zu holen..."

Frage: Noch nie ein foto zur Erinnerung gemacht?

Ach, Fisch reinholen..abhaken und knipsen dann wieder zurück ist besser?
Genau solche Angler bringen uns in Verruf. 
Trophäenangler...genau wie der Welsangler.  

Minimal besser weil Du den Fisch nicht angeleint hast.

Wow, welche Leistung und dann über andere Urteilen...
ich hoffe Du hattest Spass beim runter holen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

So Leute, ganz allgemein hier bei uns (gilt für jeden):
Keine persönliche Anmache in den Diskussionen...

Spart mir Stress und euch Punkte...
DAnke.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ich bin sehr gut im Lesen. Sogar im Denken.
> 
> Ich zitiere Dich mal:"Tierquälerei um sich mit einem Erinnerungsfoto Jahre danach noch einen runter zu holen..."
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist besser - es gibt Studien darüber, dass bspw. Hecht und Karpfen ein Zurücksetzen sehr gut verkraften. Bei Barschartigen sieht es etwas anders aus. Die Bestände in Ländern, wo C&R erlaubt ist, sprechen da eine eindeutige Sprache.

Und nein, ich bin kein C&R-Fanatiker, ich nehme auch gerne einen Fisch zum Verzehr mit.

Gegen ein Foto ist in meinen Augen nichts einzuwenden, wenn der Fisch dabei anständig und schnell behandelt wird. Gegen Anleinen habe ich aber etwas, weil ich darin eine unnötige Quälerei sehe (häufig werden Waller eine ganze Nacht angebunden) und in der Öffentlichkeit wirft das ein sehr schlechtes Licht.
Welches Bild entsteht denn bei solchen Berichten in den Köpfen der nicht-angelnden Menschen? Ein Jackpot für die Tierrechtler.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So Leute, ganz allgemein hier bei uns (gilt für jeden):
> Keine persönliche Anmache in den Diskussionen...
> 
> Spart mir Stress und euch Punkte...
> DAnke.



Entschuldigung, ab und zu gehen auch mal die Pferde in der Wortwahl bei mir durch. Ein Kaffee und ich bin wieder lieb #h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In den Kreisen der Waller Angler ist das Anleinen nicht unüblich.



Was es nicht besser macht. Ich habe dem Zeck, der auch ein Fan vom Anleinen ist, schon mal persönlich ins Gesicht gesagt, dass er ein Tierquäler ist.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Ja, das ist besser - es gibt Studien darüber, dass bspw. Hecht und Karpfen ein Zurücksetzen sehr gut verkraften. Bei Barschartigen sieht es etwas anders aus. Die Bestände in Ländern, wo C&R erlaubt ist, sprechen da eine eindeutige Sprache.
> 
> Und nein, ich bin kein C&R-Fanatiker, ich nehme auch gerne einen Fisch zum Verzehr mit.
> 
> ...




Das Bild wird nicht besser auch wenn man den Fisch nicht anleint.
Man kann zum Anleinen stehen wie man will.
Aber als Angler der selber Fotos macht und Fische danach zurück setzt... solche Sprüche.....
Geht gar nicht. Schlimmer als der Welsangler.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Doch das geht #h Das nennt sich dann Meinungsfreiheit, dass jeder eine andere Meinung zu diesem Thema haben darf #h


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

kenn ja das AB - ansonsten geb ich mir ja mühe, so einen trööt komplett zu lesen bevor ich mein fingerchen heb'.
fehlt mir aber z.zt. die z. ...

frage: wie ist petra eigentlich dahinter gekommen? geht aus dem zeitungsartikel nicht hervor.
haben die ne stasi, eine "ständige-tierfrevelnde-angler-straf-iniative" oder hat der angler rumtrompetet?

ansonsten erlaube ich mir ne persönliche ablehnung der fischanleinung, selbst mit bio-sisal-stricken.

daraus aber "dem Angeln" an sich einen strick zu drehen wird durch moralinsaure diskussionen innerhalb der anglerschaft dumpf vorschub geleistet.

glückwunsch dem anleiner


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Jose schrieb:


> kenn ja das AB - ansonsten geb ich mir ja mühe, so einen trööt komplett zu lesen bevor ich mein fingerchen heb'.
> fehlt mir aber z.zt. die z. ...
> 
> frage: wie ist petra eigentlich dahinter gekommen? geht aus dem zeitungsartikel nicht hervor.
> ...



Soweit ich mich erinnere hat der Typ den Fang in die Medien gebracht.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Jose schrieb:


> daraus aber "dem Angeln" an sich einen strick zu drehen wird durch moralinsaure diskussionen innerhalb der anglerschaft dumpf vorschub geleistet.



Im Großen und Ganzen stimme ich Dir zu, in diesem Punkt allerdings nicht ganz. Ich finde schon, dass kontroverse Diskussionen innerhalb einer Interessensgruppe (in diesem Fall wir als Angler) diese weiter bringen, wenn es dazu führt, die eigene Positionen zu überdenken (ggf. zu korrigieren oder aber auch zu festigen).

Ich sehe eine Chance darin, auch der Öffentlichkeit zu zeigen, dass wir sehr wohl in der Lage sind, unser Verhalten zu reflektieren und eventuelle negative Einzelfälle auch als solche zu benennen bzw darüber zu diskutieren, ob ein solches Verhalten als Fehlverhalten einzuordnen ist.

Kurz: Wir können auch selbst über uns nachdenken und ggf. Fehlverhalten Einzelner als solche zu benennen und brauchen dafür Petra und Co. nicht.


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

jaja, binnendiskussion hilft - aber nach "draußen" da sabbelt die anglerschaft zerstritten wie einst die k-gruppen. wäre ja weiter kein problem, hätten wir eine STIMME und nicht bloß einen bundesverband...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Da bin ich absolut deiner Meinung #h 

Wobei ich es durchaus auch legitim finde, negative Einzelfälle als solche zu benennen und (wichtig!) darzustellen, dass die Mehrheit der Angler ein solches Fehlverhalten nicht unterstützt. Überlassen wir das nicht den Petras, die nämlich solche Einzelfälle für ihre Propaganda verallgemeinern.

Beim Bundesverband bleibt nur die Hoffnung auf eine schnelles Ableben und die Neubildung eines starken, für die Interessen der Angler arbeitenden Verbandes


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Im Großen und Ganzen stimme ich Dir zu, in diesem Punkt allerdings nicht ganz. Ich finde schon, dass kontroverse Diskussionen innerhalb einer Interessensgruppe (in diesem Fall wir als Angler) diese weiter bringen, wenn es dazu führt, die eigene Positionen zu überdenken (ggf. zu korrigieren oder aber auch zu festigen).
> 
> Ich sehe eine Chance darin, auch der Öffentlichkeit zu zeigen, dass wir sehr wohl in der Lage sind, unser Verhalten zu reflektieren und eventuelle negative Einzelfälle auch als solche zu benennen bzw darüber zu diskutieren, ob ein solches Verhalten als Fehlverhalten einzuordnen ist.
> 
> Kurz: Wir können auch selbst über uns nachdenken und ggf. Fehlverhalten Einzelner als solche zu benennen und brauchen dafür Petra und Co. nicht.




Scheinheiligtum.

Wo hört dieses moralische besserwissertum auf?
Wie gesagt. Du prangerst diese Anleinung für das Fotografieren an...Trophäenjagd um sich einen..na Du weisst schon.

Selber aber Trophäen am Fotografieren.
Du ziehst Deine Grenze beim Anleinen. 
Andere aber schon beim Fotografieren.
Und andere wieder beim Angeln an sich.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Da bin ich absolut deiner Meinung #h
> 
> Wobei ich es durchaus auch legitim finde, negative Einzelfälle als solche zu benennen und (wichtig!) darzustellen, dass die Mehrheit der Angler ein solches Fehlverhalten nicht unterstützt. Überlassen wir das nicht den Petras, die nämlich solche Einzelfälle für ihre Propaganda verallgemeinern.
> 
> Beim Bundesverband bleibt nur die Hoffnung auf eine schnelles Ableben und die Neubildung eines starken, für die Interessen der Angler arbeitenden Verbandes



Ohh, jetzt ist es ein negativer Einzelfall welcher die Angler ja sooo sehr in Verruf bringt.

Nee sorry....Du bist also wahrlich der Meinung 1 Angler bringt ca. 6 Millionen Angler dieses Landes derart in Verruf..

:q


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Scheinheiligtum.
> 
> Wo hört dieses moralische besserwissertum auf?
> Wie gesagt. Du prangerst diese Anleinung für das Fotografieren an...Trophäenjagd um sich einen..na Du weisst schon.
> ...



Ein Autofahrer wird mit 90 in einer Spielstraße geblitzt. Das darf man dann also deiner Meinung nach, nicht kritisieren, wenn man selbst mit 60 in einer 50er Zone geblitzt wurde?

Das Thema ist Anleinen, nicht Fotografieren. Ich halte es für vertretbar, einen Fisch nach dem Abhaken noch für ein Foto 10 Sekunden länger in den Händen zu halten. Das ist mit stundenlangem Anleinen nicht zu vergleichen.

Ich nehme deine Frage gerne auf: Wo hört denn in dieser Diskussion dein moralisches besserwissertum auf? Du zeigst ja scheinbar auch sehr gerne mit dem Finger auf Andere (in diesem Fall auf mich). Das macht es auch nicht besser. Damit bist du auch nicht besser als die, die das Anleinen nicht gut finden


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> ...Wobei ich es durchaus auch legitim finde, negative Einzelfälle als solche zu benennen und (wichtig!) darzustellen, dass die Mehrheit der Angler ein solches Fehlverhalten nicht unterstützt...



ohne schmonz:
die meisten mir bekannten angler scheren sich einen S..... um "correctness", die angeln und orientieren sich am fisch.

und es sind keine lumpen. 
seh die eher als "widerstandsgruppe".


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ohh, jetzt ist es ein negativer Einzelfall welcher die Angler ja sooo sehr in Verruf bringt.
> 
> Nee sorry....Du bist also wahrlich der Meinung 1 Angler bringt ca. 6 Millionen Angler dieses Landes derart in Verruf..
> 
> :q



Ja, wenn es in der Zeitung steht wird es öffentlichkeitswirksam. Es sind ganz schnell dann "die Angler" und Petra tut dann schon ihr Werk dazu, damit dieser Eindruck verstärkt wird


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Ein Autofahrer wird mit 90 in einer Spielstraße geblitzt...



wieder so ein schiefer vergleich.

fehlt nur noch das "wenn das jeder täte".

es fehlt an dialektik, überall.


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Jose schrieb:


> wäre ja weiter kein problem, hätten wir eine STIMME und nicht bloß einen bundesverband...



Gründet halt den "Finkbeinerbund" und sprecht!


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

besser als durch die welt zu randalen


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Stimmt genau, denn etwas anders sind die üblichen Verbandsthemen nämlich nicht. Wilde Bekundungen ohne jede Wirkung. Rottet euch zusammen und macht was...!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

...und noch besser ist es, jetzt ein Pilsken aufzumachen und den Dortmundern jetzt die Daumen zu drücken #h


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Andal schrieb:


> Stimmt genau, denn etwas anders sind die üblichen  Verbandsthemen nämlich nicht. Wilde Bekundungen ohne jede Wirkung.  Rottet euch zusammen und macht was...!




keinen teppich parat? :m


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Ein Autofahrer wird mit 90 in einer Spielstraße geblitzt. Das darf man dann also deiner Meinung nach, nicht kritisieren, wenn man selbst mit 60 in einer 50er Zone geblitzt wurde?
> 
> Das Thema ist Anleinen, nicht Fotografieren. Ich halte es für vertretbar, einen Fisch nach dem Abhaken noch für ein Foto 10 Sekunden länger in den Händen zu halten. Das ist mit stundenlangem Anleinen nicht zu vergleichen.
> 
> Ich nehme deine Frage gerne auf: Wo hört denn in dieser Diskussion dein moralisches besserwissertum auf? Du zeigst ja scheinbar auch sehr gerne mit dem Finger auf Andere (in diesem Fall auf mich). Das macht es auch nicht besser. Damit bist du auch nicht besser als die, die das Anleinen nicht gut finden




Kritisieren darf man viel. Aber man sollte die Klappe halten wenn man selber mit 85km/h in der Spielstrasse geblitzt wurde (oder auch nicht...weil man Glück hatte).
Auch wird dieser Autofahrer nicht Peta auf den Schirm rufen und oder alle Autofahrer zu Rasern in der Spielstrasse verunglimpft.
Nicht die Autofahrer sondern der Autofahrer. 
Wie der Angler und nicht die Angler.

Die Angler kommt zustande weil unsere LV und andere Vereine nicht zur positiver  Aussendarstellung fähig sind.


----------



## iltis05 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Versteh die Diskussion nicht
Fische anlehnen um am nächsten Tag Bilder zu machen ist Tierquälerei. Wäre genauso wenn ich den Fänger Abend an den Baum fessel um am nächsten Tag Bilder zu machen.
Das ist nicht schön,weder für Mensch noch Tier. 
Sorry meiner Meinung nach.
Gruss
Iltis 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Schade, dass die Strafe nicht deutlich höher ausgefallen ist, mir fehlt da noch ne Null. Wahrschenlich ist ihm das Foto die 300 EUR sogar wert. Ein Exempel für die anderen Klappspaten wäre besser gewesen! Aber Fische haben halt keine Lobby.

Und wer meint solche Einzelfälle würden das Gesamtbild der Anglerschaft nicht beschädigen, hat von medialer Wirkung und Meinungsmaschinerien mal echt gar keinen Plan! Naivität in Reinform.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Jose schrieb:


> wäre ja weiter kein problem, hätten wir eine STIMME und nicht bloß einen bundesverband...



Stimme gibts,kennt nur leider genau 2 pathologische Befunde:

Da mit Heiserkeit oder Stimmbandlähmung zu "glänzen",wo Tacheles angesagt wäre

Da Müll zu labern,wo man aufgrund Inkompetenz und leben hinterm Mond besser die Frexxe gehalten hätte.

Unterschied PETRA vs.DAFV

Letztere hätten den Strickverkäufer wohl ebenfalls an den Kadi geliefert[emoji51]


----------



## iltis05 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Traurig wenn man solche Sachen liest. 
Is mir egal, mir tut nicht weh und ich mach was ich will.
Sowas gehört verboten und es müsste richtig Wehtun.
Geldstrafe nein,alles zu harmlos.
Gruss Iltis 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Holz Hecht (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Waller anleinen??? 
WTF auf welche Ideen kommen die Angler denn bitte.?#d?
Da finde ich die 300€ völlig angebracht. 
Habe es allerdings auch schon von Karpfenanglern gehört, dass die Fische gehältert werden. Meiner Meinung nach sollte solch ein Vorgehen verboten werden.


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

lest doch einfach mal alte angelbücher oder besucht das jagdmuseum in münchen.

und vor allem, hört auf mit chicken soundso und burger mit ham.

und wenn ihr wirklich was "geht gar nicht" sucht, 
gibt so viele politikforen wo ihr euch nötiger einbringen könnt.

seid froh, dass nicht alles was ich z.k. finde VERBOTEN wird.

merke: 
es gibt einen wichtigen unterschied zwischen 
persönlicher und
politischer meinung.

verbote... #d

mit umwelt-, tierschutz- und tierrechtsgründen könnt ihr die angel an den haken hängen.
kommt sowieso!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Jose schrieb:


> wo ihr euch nötiger einbringen könnt.



Das darf dann immer noch jeder selbst entscheiden, wo er sich zu welchem Thema einbringt und was er für nötiger hält.

Mir ist es vollkommen wurst, ob der Typ Angler ist oder nicht, Tierquälerei ist daneben.

Könnt ja mal versuchen, in Holland einen Hecht anzubinden und auf schöneres Wetter warten... das wird kein Spaß.

Das hat mit unseren Verbänden gar nichts zu tun. Deren Mist ist ein anderes Thema. Die unterstützen uns nicht und solche Tierquäler rücken uns noch zusätzlich in ein schlechtes Licht und liefern den Angelgegnern neue Munition. Beides blöd.


----------



## Deep Down (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Und ich sach Euch, im Sinne von Peta ist die Einstellung gegen eine Geldauflage aber sowas von vollkommen unbefriedigend!

Die behaupteten markigen Sätze in der Einstellung möchte ich ja mal sehen. 
Und ob da tatsächlich drei Seiten mit rechtlichen Ausführungen gefüllt sind, glaube ich auch erst, wenn ich es selber lese. Das eine Einstellung mit dem ganzen formellen Brimborium nebst Kostenrechnung etc mal eben 3 Seiten umfasst, ist dagegen üblich. 

Da wird wieder etwas als Erfolg mit dem Geklapper sämtlicher Töpfe und Geschirr verkauft, was die eigentlich aber tatsächlich unermesslich ärgert.

Eigentlich ringt mir diese Propaganda nicht mal ein müdes Arschrunzeln ab! 

Gähn!


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Das darf dann immer noch jeder selbst entscheiden, wo er sich zu welchem Thema einbringt und was er für nötiger hält...



sicher. 
ist ja nur meine meinung.
kein zwang.
kein verbot.

kein grund jetzt mit "das-darf-dann-immer-noch-jeder-selbst-entscheiden" zu kommen.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Jose schrieb:


> lest doch einfach mal alte angelbücher oder besucht das jagdmuseum in münchen.
> 
> und vor allem, hört auf mit chicken soundso und burger mit ham.
> 
> ...




#6

Aber sowas von..


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Das darf dann immer noch jeder selbst entscheiden, wo er sich zu welchem Thema einbringt und was er für nötiger hält.
> 
> Mir ist es vollkommen wurst, ob der Typ Angler ist oder nicht, Tierquälerei ist daneben.
> 
> ...



Du bist Angler, Du bist Tierquäler.
Immer noch nicht geschnallt?
Du machst Fotos von fische, du bist Tierquäler.


----------



## NedRise (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Es ist doch verboten Waller anzuleinen und Karpfen zu sacken. Deshalb auch die 300 Euro Geldstrafe. Kein Grund sich aufzuregen und nach noch mehr Verboten zu rufen, vor allem nicht wenn man im gleichen Glashaus sitzt.


----------



## zokker (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Versteh die Diskussion nicht
> Fische anlehnen um am nächsten Tag Bilder zu machen ist Tierquälerei. Wäre genauso wenn ich den Fänger Abend an den Baum fessel um am nächsten Tag Bilder zu machen.
> Das ist nicht schön,weder für Mensch noch Tier.
> Sorry meiner Meinung nach.
> ...



Jetzt reichts aber langsam. Fische und Menschen gleichsetzen? Hier sägen aber einige ganz schön am eigenen Ast.

Zum Welse anleinen: Ich hab keine Ahnung was ein Wels beim anleinen empfindet. Deswegen bilde ich mir auch kein Urteil darüber. Nutz- und Haustiere werden auch angeleint.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du machst Fotos von fische, du bist Tierquäler.



Da liegt die Verhältnismäßigkeit aber dann doch ein wenig anders. 15 Sekunden für ein Foto nach dem Abhaken gegenüber stundenlangem Festbinden...

Aber gut, wer meint, dass solche Vorfälle in der Presse kein negatives Licht auf Angler werfen und den Tierrechtlern in die Hände spielen (wie ausschließliches Trophäenangeln übrigens auch), der scheint mir ein wenig immun gegenüber Argumenten zu sein.


----------



## Revilo62 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Ich könnte einen drauf verwetten, dass er nicht auf frischer Tat erwischt wurde, sondern nur auf Grund einer Veröffentlichung in den Medien, alles Andere würde mich wundern
Insofern bestraft wegen notorischer ................#q

Nicht das jetzt einer denkt, ich würde die Handlung als solches tolerieren, steht mir nicht zu darüber zu urteilen, hab zwar so meine Gedanken dazu, aber die sind privat

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## iltis05 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Beides Lebewesen, oder etwa nicht?
Aber es gibt halt bessere.
Der Mensch macht was er will,der er Herr über alles sein will.
Mehr kann mann nicht sagen.
Heucheln was das Zeug hält.
Tierquälerei, sowas gehört bestraft und das nicht mit Geldstrafen.
Das Gehören Papiere eingezogen und Schluss damit


Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Polarfuchs (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

WO, VERDAMMT NOCHMAL, IST SCHON WIEDER MEIN POPCORN??



:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Deep Down (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



NedRise schrieb:


> Deshalb auch die 300 Euro Geldstrafe.



Es ist noch nicht einmal eine Geldstrafe, sondern lediglich eine Geldauflage. Nach deren Zahlung wird das Verfahren endgültig eingestellt.
Er gilt dann weiterhin als unschuldig.

Die Einstellung erfolgt im Übrigen unabhängig davon, ob das dem Anzeigenerstatter (Peta) passt oder nicht. Dessen Zustimmung ist daher nicht erforderlich.

Also nicht blenden lassen durch anderweitige Erklärungen.


----------



## zokker (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Beides Lebewesen, oder etwa nicht?
> Aber es gibt halt bessere.
> Der Mensch macht was er will,der er Herr über alles sein will.
> Mehr kann mann nicht sagen.
> ...



Du bist Vegetarier?
Ich nicht, aber ich esse nur Tiere aus Massenhaltung. Tier die ein glückliches Leben hatte zu essen, bringe ich nicht übers Herz.


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> WO, VERDAMMT NOCHMAL, IST SCHON WIEDER MEIN POPCORN??
> 
> 
> 
> :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:




brüll nicht.
außerdem meinst du ländertypisch angepasst "Pipoca"

cabrao 

(sorry für insider-joke.)


----------



## NedRise (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Es ist noch nicht einmal eine Geldstrafe, sondern lediglich eine Geldauflage. Nach deren Zahlung wird das Verfahren endgültig eingestellt.
> Er gilt dann weiterhin als unschuldig.
> 
> Die Einstellung erfolgt im Übrigen unabhängig davon, ob das dem Anzeigenerstatter (Peta) passt oder nicht. Dessen Zustimmung ist daher nicht erforderlich.
> ...



Umso besser, das ist absolut in Ordnung. Was hier wieder teilweise an Vergleichen gebracht wird..|uhoh:


----------



## iltis05 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Dazu sagen ich besser nichts mehr.
Dich sollte man einfach mal anleinen um ein Foto zu machen.
Schön durch den Mund und an der Nase raus und ab an nen Baum. 
Ob dir das gefällt oder nicht
Nein bin weder Vegetarier noch sonst ein Tierschützer.
Finde nur diese Uneinsichtigkeit übel.
Mir Angler machen alles richtig,hätte ja mich beißen müssen der Wähler.
So ein Dummer Fisch eben


Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Polarfuchs (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Jose schrieb:


> brüll nicht.



Doch, weil das ist doch echt Comedy hier

Hier werden wieder Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen, Fundamentalisten treffen auf Radikale aus der anderen Richtung und jeder posaunt nur seine Meinung raus ohne mal zu reflektieren, was andere äußern.....

Da muß man doch mal dazwischengröhlen#6


----------



## zokker (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



iltis05 schrieb:


> *Dazu sagen ich besser nichts mehr.*
> Dich sollte man einfach mal anleinen um ein Foto zu machen.
> Schön durch den Mund und an der Nase raus und ab an nen Baum.
> Ob dir das gefällt oder nicht
> ...



Dem schließ ich mich an. 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Dazu sagen ich besser nichts mehr.
> Dich sollte man einfach mal anleinen um ein Foto zu machen.
> Schön durch den Mund und an der Nase raus und ab an nen Baum.
> Ob dir das gefällt oder nicht
> ...



kein grund unnötig persönlich zu werden.

vielleicht hilft dass weiter: "
"Dir sollte man einfach mal nen haken durchs maul treiben (...um ein foto zu machen brauchts da schon nicht mehr)"

bist kein vegetarier noch sonst ein tierschützer - aber ein angler, der fischen mal einfach so nen haken durchs maul treibt...

unreflektierte argumentation


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Doch, weil das ist doch echt Comedy hier...



ist es nicht. ist deutsche anglertragödie. die besseren gegen die guten bis zum untergang...


----------



## boot (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Naja  es hat schon einen Grund  wenn jemand so hart gegen andere arbeitet die  das Anleinen von Welsen und anderen fischen als Tierquälerei sehen.

Ich denke nicht das ein Fisch es gut findet wenn ein seil durchs Maul und wieder aus seinen Kiemen austretent befestigt wird.

Aber es gibt ja auch die es brauchen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.


*So ich habe Fertig.*


----------



## Polarfuchs (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Jain...- die Sache an und für sich: OK, da hasse recht...

Aber was hier geschrieben wird: Comedy pur- mag auch Selbstschutz sein, sonst würde ich mich wieder über diverse Äußerungen auffegen. So komme ich deutlich besser klar :m


----------



## Trollwut (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Dich sollte man einfach mal anleinen um ein Foto zu machen.
> Schön durch den Mund und an der Nase raus und ab an nen Baum.




Du ziehst deinem Hund beim Gassigehen auch Schuhe an, weil du selbst nicht gerne Barfuß läufst, oder?


----------



## Polarfuchs (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Du ziehst deinem Hund beim Gassigehen auch Schuhe an, weil du selbst nicht gerne Barfuß läufst, oder?



...na hoffentlich!!!#6


----------



## iltis05 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Recht spaßig hier.
Anleinen durch körperöffnungen um Bilder zu machen ist Top Leute, ihr macht das schon richtig.
Deshalb gabs auch eine Strafe,weil das richtig war.



Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

das wird jetzt ne leier...


boot schrieb:


> ...Ich denke nicht das ein Fisch es gut findet wenn ein seil durchs Maul und wieder aus seinen Kiemen austretent befestigt wird.*..*



aber bei nem haken im maul geht dem einer ab?
ich glaub so ein fisch findet weder das eine noch das andere gut und dass es dem auch völlig wuppe ist ob ihn da ein geprüfter oder ein schwarzer belästigt  oder ob schon- oder sonstige zeit oder einzelhaken oder drilling, ob er auf bio- oder trashboilies hereinfällt. ich könnt mir denken dass, so ein fisch denken kann, der fisch denkt "was seid ihr doch ein mieses heuchlerisches pack, ihr angler".

wer sich auf solch hohe rösser traut, der sollte sich auch trauen, das angeln einzustellen.

rein moralisch gesehen.

unrein moralisch schon mal petri zum nächsten fisch...


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Mir Angler machen alles richtig,hätte ja mich beißen müssen der Wähler.


 
 Ist irgendwie OT, aber ich näss mich gerade ein vor Lachen


----------



## boot (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Jose schrieb:


> das wird jetzt ne leier...
> 
> 
> aber bei nem haken im maul geht dem einer ab?
> ...



Danke werde an dein Petri denken#6,Und ich verwerte meine fische sogar in der Küche. :vik:


----------



## randio (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Puh, zum Glück wohne ich recht nah an Holland.
 Hier sind wir/ihr auf nem guten Weg... #d

 Nicht nur eine Fraktion, fast alle Fraktionen.


----------



## Polarfuchs (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Nu muß ich ja doch mal ein paar Zeilen schreiben!

Lieber Iltis!!

Du gibst hier echt ein Paradebeispiel ab, wie sehr wir uns zum einen von der Natur distanziert haben und zum anderen wie seltsam viele Menschen heute ihre Welt betrachten.

Natürlich mag!!!! (Mutmaßung!!) ein Wels das nicht witzig finden, um mal ein menschliches Gefühl zu bemühen, was presse eigentlich völliger Mumpitz ist. Aber was dir hier viele schon gesagt haben prallt ja völlig an Dir ab. Legebatterien, Schwänze von Schweinen abhacken, männliche Kücken zu tausenden vergasen wenn sie nicht direkt einfach lebend in den Schreier geschmissen werden- da kann ich verstehen, daß man sich aufregt. 
Nicht, daß ich auch einen Wels anbinden würde, aber dabei ist er zumindest in seinem Element. Wenn ich aber einen Fisch auch nur eine Sekunde zusätzlich an der Luft halte, egal wofür......- da kann man sich genauso drüber echauffieren! Aber das ist in deiner Welt ja gaaaaanz was anderes!!! WEIL ES SO IN DEINE!!!!! WELT PASST#6
Sowas nenne ich persönlich mittlerweile "Digitales Denken":
Ja/Nein
Gut/Schlecht
Schwarz/Weiß

Es gibt aber leidergottes (oder glücklicher Weise, für die, die es wahrnehmen) auch: Vielleicht, neutral und grau!!
Macht doch mal die Augen auf...- dann kann man das erkennen!!

Des Weiteren ist die Walt Disney, Bambi-Mentalität langsam echt der Hammer! Leute, die sich das nicht leisten können, reden z.B. häufig nicht vom Fischen oder Angeln, sondern von Sammeln oder Ernten wenn sie Fische zu Ihrem Nahrungserwerb "organisieren".|bigeyes
 Nur wir machen da so'n diesen Bohei drum. 
Das Lebewesen sterben und im rahmen ihres Daseins gestresst werden, falls es irgendwem noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte....- das nenne msn LEBEN!!!:via:
Der "Circen of live" um nochmal kurz auf Disney zu kommen. Glaubt Ihr ein Hecht macht sich nen Kopf um die Grundel die er gerade futtert. Glaubt Ihr für den Hecht macht es einen großen Unterschied ob er gerade von euch gefangen und released, oder ihn sein Papa futtern wollte und er deswegen um sein Leben "fürchtete"???

Werdet doch alle, sorry, die meisten, mal ein Busserl lockerer...
Sind solche Themen echt in eurer Welt dir größten Probleme????

....dann würd ich gerne tauschen!!!!


Und nu: Prost:#2:


----------



## Polarfuchs (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

PS: Für das Alleinexperiment stelle ich mich im Übrigen gerne zur Verfügung, weil sooooooo schlimm is das garnicht!!!


----------



## Trollwut (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> PS: Für das Alleinexperiment stelle ich mich im Übrigen gerne zur Verfügung, weil sooooooo schlimm is das garnicht!!!



Für deine Fetische gibts bessere Foren als das Anglerboard. Aber der Versuch war gut :m


----------



## Polarfuchs (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Öööööh, ja, neeeeee, das Wissen kommt bei mir eher aus dem medizinischen Bereich......

Was Fetische angeht dreht's sich bei mir um etwas normalere Dinge


----------



## barschzanker (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Kinders hier wird ja im rekordtempo text erzeugt...
Was mir jetzt nur nach der lektüre arg misfällt ist, dass ich nu zur reflexion genötigt werde...
Mein erster impuls war auch:anleinen geht ja garnicht.papiere wegnehmen und zusätzlich noch eine mittelalterliche sanktionvariante nach wahl.
Aber dann ist mir eingefallen dass "aus dem bauch raus" impulsentscheidungen ne feine sache für lynchmobs und ähnliche veranstaltungen sind aber reichlich ungeeignet um zivilisiertes zusammenleben zu unterstützen.
Und so bin ich halt auf den alten mann aus königsberg und konsorten gekommen aber leider noch zu keinem endgültigen schluss.was mich ob der komplexität des themas aber auch nicht wundert.allerdings erfordert das tägliche leben trotz komplexer problemstellungen von mir handlungen dennen entscheidungen vorgelagert sind die wiederum häufig ethische fragen zum kern haben.
Was ich sagen will:ich will da jetzt garnicht weiter drüber nachdenken sonst krieg ich nen knoten ins hirn und das vorm ersten (na gut eigentlich dem zweiten aber der erste zählt nicht) kaffee des tages.
Vielleicht kurz zusammengefasst:kognition in verbindung mit bewusstsein ist ein fluch!
Petri!


----------



## Sharpo (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Achja die Angler.....

Lustiges Volk. Ziehen am Maul gehackte Fische durchs Wasser und macht der Nachbar was anderes wird sofort Tierquälerei gerufen.
Die Legitimation für unser Handeln also Fische angeln diese Tierquälerei ist der Nahrungserwerb. 
Ohne dem gebe es in DE kein Angeln.

In Bochum gibt es ein Gänserennen. Das Gericht hatte vor kurzem darüber zu entscheiden ob dies wegen Tierquälerei abgesagt werden muss.
Das Gericht hat pro Tradition gestimmt weil die Gänse nach dem Rennen verzehrt werden. (Die dauer des Rennens war dabei unerheblich)
Also auch wieder Tierquälerei legitimiert auf Grund von Verzehr. 

Ist man nun ein Tierquälerei auch wenn man den Fisch nach dem Anleinen verzehrt?
Oder nicht?
Oder wie sieht es ohne Anleinen aus?
Schnell mal 10 sec für ein Foto? (Wie war das mit dem Runter holen?)
Und.... weitere 10 sec weil man seine Schuhe zu binden muss?
Und nochmal 10 sec weil einem der Hakenlöser runtergefallen ist.
Nach wieviel additionenl der Zeit ist der Angler ein Tierquäler.

Übrigens der Fisch liegt auf der Steinpackung...Schotter. ..evtl. noch mit dem Fuß leicht fixiert damit er das Angelgeräte etc nicht verheddert.

Tja die Moral...


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Ich habe "nur" ein Problem mit der Legitimierung des ganzen. Beim früheren Thread zu dem Fall schrieb Taxidermistjürgen er würde waller mitunter anbinden um sie dann wenn er fertig geangelt hat zu schlachten. Klar, einen relativ großen Waller kriegt man nicht in einen setzkescher oder eine normal grosse kühlbox. Und mal Hand aufs Herz: Niemand der mehr als 10 Minuten Auto fahren muss um angeln zu können baut nach dem ersten Fisch alles ab und fährt gemütlich heim.Insofern kann ich das nachvollziehen.
Aber Rekordjagd mit Presseinfo über den Fang im sich zu profilieren - da sind 300 EUR gefühlt zu wenig einfach nur wegen Dummheit.


----------



## jkc (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> In Bochum gibt es ein Gänserennen. Das Gericht hatte vor kurzem darüber zu entscheiden ob dies wegen Tierquälerei abgesagt werden muss.
> Das Gericht hat pro Tradition gestimmt weil die Gänse nach dem Rennen verzehrt werden. (Die dauer des Rennens war dabei unerheblich)
> Also auch wieder Tierquälerei legitimiert auf Grund von Verzehr.
> ..



(Hi, völlig OT aber, beim Gänsereiten (nicht -rennen) liegt keine Tierquälerei vor, da das mit einer getöteten Gans gemacht wird. Tote Tiere können sicher keine Qualen erleiden.
Einzig allein, aus welchem Grund die Ganz getötet wurde, ist in der Sache entscheidend ob Tierquälerei vorliegt.
Demnach ging es auch um ein Tötungsverboot.)

Sorry, Grüße JK


----------



## Sharpo (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



jkc schrieb:


> (Hi, völlig OT aber, beim Gänsereiten (nicht -rennen) liegt keine Tierquälerei vor, da das mit einer getöteten Gans gemacht wird. Tote Tiere können sicher keine Qualen erleiden.
> Einzig allein, aus welchem Grund die Ganz getötet wurde, ist in der Sache entscheidend ob Tierquälerei vorliegt.
> Demnach ging es auch um ein Tötungsverboot.)
> 
> Sorry, Grüße JK



Oh, dann hab ich das aus den Medien falsch verstanden.....wohl nur halb hingehört.
Danke für die richtig Stellung


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Moin,

300 Euro ist nicht wenig Geld.

Hinzu kommen noch Anwaltskosten , Nebenkosten, etc.

Nicht zu unterschätzen die nervliche Belastung.

Ganz grob gepeilt : 1000 Euro , schlaflose Nächte und Imageverlust ( "Das war doch der Tierquäler aus der Zeitung" )

Reicht völlig.

R.S.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Der Fisch war teuer und die Aktion finde ich auch nicht so toll  Positiv nur, das man ihm das Erinnerungsfoto vom Fang seines Lebens nicht wegnehmen kann. An diesen Fisch wird er bis an sein Lebensende denken


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



D1985 schrieb:


> An diesen Fisch wird er bis an sein Lebensende denken.



Was ihm jetzt auch ohne ein Lichtbild spielend gelingen wird.


----------



## Dachfeger (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Nun muß ich auch mal was loswerden.
Der Wels ist mir ziemlich schnuppe. 
Viel "erhellender" finde ich wie einige hier miteinander umgehen.
Ich kann mich manchmal des Eindruckes nicht erwehren, daß teilweise nur etwas geschrieben wird um des Schreibens willen.
Sachliche Diskussion ist für mich was anderes.

Wem die Jacke passt der darf sie sich anziehen...und behalten.


----------



## Mulich (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Was sind denn hier für Nasen unterwegs??

Hat das "Petra"- Sanatorium einige ihrer Dumm-Trolls losgelassen?

Muss wohl so sein bei den vielen bescheuerten Kommentaren.

Jedenfalls haben manche hier sicher noch nie ne Angel in der Hand
gehabt geschweige denn nen Waller weder von vorne noch von hinten gesehen.

Unfassbar!


----------



## Jose (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Mulich schrieb:


> ... geschweige denn nen Waller weder von vorne noch von hinten gesehen...




die anforderungen an kommentierende angler werden auch immer rigider, imo haste von obenuntenlinksundrechts vergessen...

leicht ot aber durchaus erhellend:
ich habe noch keinen krieg erlebt, erlaube mir aber dennoch meine meinung dazu im zweifel lauthals zu äußern.

beispielspunkt gecheckt?


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Einige User meinen nun mit ihrer Kritik an den Kommentaren besonders erhellend zum Thema bei zu tragen?:vik:


----------



## phirania (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Bestraft wurde doch letzendlich die Dummheit eines Anglers...
Und wenn Dummheit klingeln würde,dann würde jeder hingehen und die Türe öffnen...#c


----------



## Dachfeger (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Einige User meinen nun mit ihrer Kritik an den Kommentaren besonders erhellend zum Thema bei zu tragen?:vik:


Nein zum Thema wollte ich nichts "erhellendes" beitragen. Hatte ich ja auch so geschrieben.
Nur zum Umgang miteinander.
Anscheinend hat nun schon jemand ne neue Jacke.#6


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Da ist er noch glimpflich davon gekommen, für mich ist das Anleinen von Wallern eine absolute Unsitte - Tierquälerei um sich mit einem Erinnerungsfoto Jahre danach noch einen runter zu holen.... Oh, Moment... wahrscheinlich schaut man sich das Foto nach einem Monat schon nicht mehr an.
> 
> Schade nur, dass die Anzeige von Petra kam und nicht von Anderen. Solche Angler schaden nur unserem Ansehen und liefern den Angel-Gegnern Argumente für weitere Restriktionen.
> 
> Fisch raus, schnelles Foto, Fisch rein - damit habe ich kein Problem. Anleinen von Wildtieren nur um sein Ego daran aufzupimmeln - nein danke.


 
 Das Anleinen,
 kommt dem Karpfensack oder dem Setzkescher recht nah....
mehr will ich nicht schreiben.

 Anleinen, da fällt mir immer ein Erlebnis vom Ebro , vor vielen Jahren ein.
 Wir waren auf der Suche nach einem neuen Platz, da gingen dann aber schon Leinen ins Wasser.
 Weit und breit kein Angler und tatsächlich da waren Welse angebunden...
 Da hatten also Angler vor, die Welse über Tage zu sammeln und die würden wohl auch weiter dort fischen.
 Also ging es zunächst heim ins Camp.

 Es ist uns zwar aufgestoßen, aber man will ja auch keinen Streit, also damals gleich den Rudi informiert.
 Der ist dann gleich mit mir die gut 10km zurück und hat die schwimmen lassen.
 Der war unglaublich sauer, selbst C&R Befürworter haben halt Grenzen, wo auch Ihnen Tierschutz wichtig wird.
 Ich meine, die Krönung war das die Angler schon abgereist waren.
 Die hatten wohl gerade keinen Bock mehr gehabt die Fische zu befreien.
 Vielleicht liest das ja hier einer dieser deutschsprachigen Angler von einst....
 Verzeiht mir, wenn ich Sie hier offen als  Arschlöcher und Schweine bezeichne und das auch ausschreibe.#q

 Das wir dort täglich Säckeweise Müll mit deutschen Beschriftungen einsammelten, bis das Boot oft voll war, ist auch so eine Nette Erinnerung.
 Ich weiß nicht wie sich diese Angler in Deutschland oder Österreich verhielten, dort aber ließen viele die Sau voll raus.
 Fakt ist, das ich das so aus Norddeutschland nicht kannte und auch bis heute nicht erlebte.
 Ist manchmal leider  peinlich ein Deutscher zu sein.


----------



## Anglerrino (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Ist ja krass....aber ich muss gestehen, ich hätte das früher auch gemacht. Heutzutage nichtmehr, weil ich reifer geworden bin und allgemein älter....so schlimm ist es nicht. Ob er gegessen wird, oder davor noch ne halbe Nacht um sein leben kämpft....Tot ist er sowieso.. aber allgemein halte ich viel mehr vom "natürlichen bio-angeln"....also die art, auf der weder Natur, noch fisch, noch angler zu schaden kommen.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Bernd, was du erzählst ist schon heftig und letztendlich sind es genau solche Aktionen, die (nachvollziehbar) ein schlechtes Licht auf uns Angler wirft. Viele machen sich nicht mehr die Mühe zu differenzieren - gerade in der heutigen Zeit wird schnell über einen Kamm geschoren.

Ich sehe allerdings einen Unterschied zwischen Setzkescher und Anleinen. Beim Anleinen gibt es nicht selten auch böse Verletzungen, wenn der Wels versucht sich zu befreien bzw. ist es in einigen Kreisen auch üblich, den Strick durch den Unterkiefer zu ziehen.

Beispiele:
http://clansilure.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/1-Kopie.jpg

http://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/i...-Safety-Cat-Rope-Waller-Anleinseil-6792_2.JPG

Man ist nicht automatisch ein radikaler Tierrechtler, um das Anleinen abzulehnen und gehört deshalb auch nicht der Bambi-Streichel-Fraktion an. Für mich ist das eine Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit, deren Grenze für mich beim Anleinen überschritten ist


----------



## jkc (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> ...ist es in einigen Kreisen auch üblich, den Strick durch den Unterkiefer zu ziehen.
> ...




Hi, die Beispiele zeigen doch die "übliche" Vorgehensweise, oder gibt es da noch andere Befestigungspunkte?
Edit: Bei "durch den Unterkiefer" musste ich zunächst hier dran denken:
https://www.google.de/search?q=waller+loch&biw=1286&bih=693&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjm8-DLjvDKAhVsCZoKHfIYBE0Q_AUIBygC#tbm=isch&q=waller+anleinen
Edit2: Hm, bekomme den Link nicht hin...


Grüße JK


----------



## Gismor321 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*

Hey Leute ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung aber ich kann mir nicht weiterhelfen,wie kann ich eigene Fragen erstellen/Stellen/eröffnen?nochmals sorry


----------



## Mulich (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Verfahren eingestellt wg. anleinen eines Wallers*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Einige User meinen nun mit ihrer Kritik an den Kommentaren besonders erhellend zum Thema bei zu tragen?:vik:



Ist ja süss! Genau diese Reaktion habe ich erwartet. 

Danke!


----------

